# lots of splated maple in a big old tree I just cut down



## Stayalert (Jun 18, 2013)

Seems a shame to cut/split for firewood.....Anyone in the vicinity of Norwich, Vermont want to take a look, and see if its worth anything?

Rob M
Norwich, VT


----------



## turbo885 (Jun 20, 2013)

Stayalert said:


> Seems a shame to cut/split for firewood.....Anyone in the vicinity of Norwich, Vermont want to take a look, and see if its worth anything?
> 
> Rob M
> Norwich, VT



It wont take long for maple to turn grey in in the heat. If you are going to try to do something with it better get sealer on it where you cut it


----------



## playsk8r (Jul 13, 2013)

Most woodturners love spalted maple. I sure to. Find turners near you. Post and add on craigslist, and I'm sure it'll be gone within the day. If i lived near your, it would've been gone 10 minutes ago.

Oh yeah, and MAKE SURE, I repeat, MAKE SURE to seal the ends. End grain sealer works:bangno, really???), but so does latex wall paint applied in several really thick coats.


----------



## Stayalert (Jul 16, 2013)

Off to a local woodworker!


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jul 23, 2013)

Stayalert said:


> Off to a local woodworker!



I wish I had a rig like that.


----------



## Stayalert (Jul 24, 2013)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I wish I had a rig like that.



Me too! The woodworker paid for the logging rig to come get the Maple.....


----------

